# What was your Trifecta tune break-in period like?



## The Butcher (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Nick! Congrats on the tune, it makes a huge difference! Regarding data logging, Vince is able to pull a lot of info out of the logs to fine tune everything but it also helps if you provide feedback about what the car is doing and what you want it to do. For instance, I disliked the way that my car shifted in performance mode (way too hard) and he was able to dial it back so it is nice and smooth. Additionally I didn't like the bogging that took place in economy mode so I asked Vince to write in the factory trans tune for economy mode. He is able to mess with the tune files quite a bit and really customize it to your liking so I would definitely reccomend asking if you want some changes when you send in your datalogs. Good luck and enjoy!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

OK that's good to hear.
I'll have to pull those logs, and write a couple thoughts.
Off the line in perf mode, it's almost embarrassing most of the time launching, and when rolling there are some big dead spots where it feels like the car should downshift, and it just rides out the high gear instead.

Sounds like my issues can be worked out with time and programming.
Thx
Nick


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

It should be able to be fixed in the programming. Datalog it and send in a detailed description of what it is doing, and what you want it to do. Trifecta should be able to tweak it to how you want it.


----------

